# Pairing Doves



## Sheather (Oct 13, 2015)

I have a 9 month old male brown ringneck and recently adopted a similarly aged pied dove who I believe to be a hen based on pelvic sexing and observed behavior, though I am not entirely certain. The new dove coos, and quite loudly, but only infrequently and she does not bow like our male does (he also coos much more often), though her voice is actually a little deeper.

I have tried to introduce the two on neutral ground several times and invariably they begin to fight. It begins with the male courting the female, who ignores his advances totally. If I let this go on long enough, the male eventually starts biting at the new dove's neck intermittently, as if to try and get her attention. Once this starts the new dove will defend herself and wing-slap the male and bite at his neck. Her pecking is much more aggressive and results in the loss of feathers. When he goes after her, he doesn't do damage. After the feather pulling was observed, I stopped trying to introduce the birds and have left the female caged and the male able to court her from outside the enclosure but not access her (the male is normally allowed free range of the apartment during the day.) She ignores him in this situation. She does not instigate the conflicts and when he is behaving himself, she does not go after him. 

I am wondering whether this is typical and whether she is likely to eventually accept his advances? I thought perhaps she may have had a mate at her former home, for she was in a large flock, that she has lost and may be hesitant to immediately take a new male, which would be understandable. 

I believe I do have a hen and a male because the male doesn't challenge her as I have observed videos of fighting male doves online do. His behavior is entirely amorous in nature, though he gets quite pushy, and intermittently between courting he visits his various favorite nests and baskets and flutters his wings as if to advertise a great nest site to the new dove which he did not do before she arrived. Would he also do that to another male?

This is a picture of the male, Sparky.

http://i.imgur.com/fPQ4EA2.jpg

And the new hen, Lily.

http://i.imgur.com/GSoDYWo.jpg

Thank you in advance for replies. I am used to pairing finches and other small birds that accept their mates instantly, but have no experience encouraging a bond in doves, which seems a much more tricky process.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

I think it is trickier because they are so hard to sex. I was given 5 doves , was told 4 males and one hen. After months of not seeing any eggs from anyone, I started getting eggs because they had better food and conditions, ends up I had 4 hens and one male. So don't be so sure of either one. Pelvic exam is still guessing. They do have DNA sexing online.


----------

